# emotionally numb from depression?



## ThinkerGuy (Nov 13, 2003)

Anyone get emotionally numb from depression? Sometimes I get so depressed I can't seem to feel my emotions. Then after I come out of the depression and feel good, then my emotions kick back in and I feel sensations, etc...

Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Yep Thinkerguy, that's happening to me now. In a way, it's good, things that would upset me, it's like "Who cares, it will pass" at other times, when something really "should" be exciting, or my concern, it's the same "Who cares" just blase.......

If I was told, I won 3.5 million dollars I would probably smile, and feel great.....Other than that, right now...........Nope;-)


----------



## ThinkerGuy (Nov 13, 2003)

Yeah, I have the "who cares" attitude, but I have a full-time job and it's currently hard to find the motivation to even go.

I almost felt like just quitting, but of course that's out of the question cuz there are bills to pay, but it's scary that I would even think that.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

ThinkerGuy said:


> Anyone get emotionally numb from depression? Just curious. Thanks.


Yeah. I get like that too, if I'm really depressed. It's like part of me just shuts down because there's too much going on in my head. In a way, I almost welcome it because it gives me a little break from feeling so bad.


----------



## Ms Deer (May 30, 2004)

ThinkerGuy said:


> Anyone get emotionally numb from depression? Sometimes I get so depressed I can't seem to feel my emotions. Then after I come out of the depression and feel good, then my emotions kick back in and I feel sensations, etc...
> 
> Just curious. Thanks.


Yes, I'm pretty much an emotional flatliner.

If (or when) I ever come out of the depression, I'll let you know if the emotions kick back in..........


----------



## ThinkerGuy (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm a little better today, for the moment. I seem to get into this for a few days, for whatever reason that triggers it, and then I come out of it and am semi-normal.

I know I definately worry about things not being "right" and get depressed about it.


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

When i get depressed i sometimes want to cry but cant,i just feel dead inside.


----------



## Ms Deer (May 30, 2004)

missnat84 said:


> When i get depressed i sometimes want to cry but cant,i just feel dead inside.


That's exactly how I feel. If, or when, I cry it is almost always because of hearing of mistreatment of children or animals or the oppression of people who have done nothing to deserve it.

I have read about people with depression who cry at the drop of a hat. I've also read that shedding tears can be very therapeutic.

I wonder why some of us cry very easily and some of us simply can't cry.


----------



## ThinkerGuy (Nov 13, 2003)

Well, it is extremely hard to cry at times, but on those rare occasions that I do I definately feel better the next day. But sometimes the depression itself makes me too angry to let it out.


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

Yes. I think one of the worst parts of depression for me is not being able to feel anything.


----------



## ThinkerGuy (Nov 13, 2003)

I think I'm gonna try to get on some medication, because it is too scary to worry about feeling bad at any time. It's the weirdest thing. When I'm in the depression all I think about is the negative and hopeless, but when I'm feeling more normal, those things still worry me, those same things, but somehow I'm able to just live with them.


----------



## czarchaz (Aug 11, 2005)

*The Brain Just Turns Off*

That is what happens to me too sometimes when after so much mental crap overloads my mind for such a long time; the mental fuses all blow and all you can do is sit without thinking, emoting, or doing anything. Your brain goes on hold and you can only exist like a vegetable. Your mind is nice to you and shuts up for a while to give it a rest. :fall

It can be a small blessing since it takes away the mental anguish for a while, but when I get like that I know the pain will come back anyway so it is a phony respite and not much comfort. :um

Hang in there dudes and dudettes!

Hugs - Yours in SAS,
Chuck*  *


----------



## dismal_dame (Aug 7, 2005)

I thought about this the other day. People expect a depressed person to walk around unkempt and crying all the time, but I'm not like that. 

Most times I don't feel much of anything. I'm just getting by I have times when everything makes me cry, but mostly I'm just here. :stu 

When I feel the need to cry and can't (this happens often) I end up eating everything I can get my hands on and sleeping.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I can relate. I feel emotionally numb alot these days, because i have pretty bad depression. Sometimes i feel that nothing can cheer me up, not a million dollar mansion on the outback..or a relationship...i feel hopeless. Even though i know it's not true. I have a hard time feeling sympathy towards people also when i get like this, like i just don't care, and yes, i am a sympathic person when i'm myself, but depression just makes me..not care..but i don't have any bad ways or temper or anything..it's hard to explain the feelings.


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

Sometimes its hard for me to get up in the mornings because i dread facing another 'SA' filled day


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I usually always feel emotionally numb. I guess it's worse when I'm extremely depressed though.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't know if it's from depression but I'm pretty emotionally numb. I don't really feel anything. Love, hate, fondness, dislike, you name it....


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm too depressed to care about or feel anything. The only thing I feel is loneliness and sadness.


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

True. Today I feel tired and lonely. I don't know if this is biological or what, I can't think of anything that happened to make me feel this way. If I had some energy I think I would feel a little better emotionally. I think I need a vacation away from everything.


----------

